# Could somebody help me with this, please?  (inkscape)



## poorandunlucky (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi...

Could you help me with this, please?

I'm trying to build inkscape from the ports tree, and it all goes well, except for steps 189/190 and 190/190.


```
# make build
===>  Building for inkscape-0.92.2
[1/7] cd /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2/src && /usr/local/bin/cmake -DINKSCAPE_SOURCE_DIR=/usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2 -DINKSCAPE_BINARY_DIR=/usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2 -P /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2/CMakeScripts/inkscape-version.cmake
revision is 5c3e80d, 2017-08-06
[2/3] : && /usr/bin/c++  -D_THREAD_SAFE -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fstack-protector -pipe -pthread -std=c++11 -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing  -fstack-protector src/CMakeFiles/inkview.dir/inkview.cpp.o  -o bin/inkview  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2/lib:/usr/local/lib: lib/libinkscape_base.so src/libgdl/libgdl_LIB.a src/libnrtype/libnrtype_LIB.a src/libcroco/libcroco_LIB.a src/libavoid/libavoid_LIB.a src/libcola/libcola_LIB.a src/libvpsc/libvpsc_LIB.a src/livarot/liblivarot_LIB.a src/libuemf/libuemf_LIB.a src/2geom/lib2geom_LIB.a src/libdepixelize/libdepixelize_LIB.a src/util/libutil_LIB.a src/inkgc/libgc_LIB.a -L/usr/local/lib -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lX11 /usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libgc.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler-glib.so /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so /usr/local/lib/libvisio-0.1.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-stream-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/local/lib/libpng.so /usr/local/lib/libpopt.so /usr/local/lib/libpotrace.so -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgtkmm-2.4 -latkmm-1.6 -lgdkmm-2.4 -lgiomm-2.4 -lpangomm-1.4 -lglibmm-2.4 -lcairomm-1.0 -lsigc-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgtkspell /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/local/lib/libaspell.so /usr/local/lib/libxslt.so /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 && :
FAILED: bin/inkview
: && /usr/bin/c++  -D_THREAD_SAFE -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fstack-protector -pipe -pthread -std=c++11 -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing  -fstack-protector src/CMakeFiles/inkview.dir/inkview.cpp.o  -o bin/inkview  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2/lib:/usr/local/lib: lib/libinkscape_base.so src/libgdl/libgdl_LIB.a src/libnrtype/libnrtype_LIB.a src/libcroco/libcroco_LIB.a src/libavoid/libavoid_LIB.a src/libcola/libcola_LIB.a src/libvpsc/libvpsc_LIB.a src/livarot/liblivarot_LIB.a src/libuemf/libuemf_LIB.a src/2geom/lib2geom_LIB.a src/libdepixelize/libdepixelize_LIB.a src/util/libutil_LIB.a src/inkgc/libgc_LIB.a -L/usr/local/lib -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lX11 /usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libgc.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler-glib.so /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so /usr/local/lib/libvisio-0.1.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-stream-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/local/lib/libpng.so /usr/local/lib/libpopt.so /usr/local/lib/libpotrace.so -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgtkmm-2.4 -latkmm-1.6 -lgdkmm-2.4 -lgiomm-2.4 -lpangomm-1.4 -lglibmm-2.4 -lcairomm-1.0 -lsigc-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgtkspell /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/local/lib/libaspell.so /usr/local/lib/libxslt.so /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 && :
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Blob::base64()'
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Blob::base64(std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> >)'
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Image::magick() const'
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Image::read(std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> > const&)'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
[3/3] : && /usr/bin/c++  -D_THREAD_SAFE -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fstack-protector -pipe -pthread -std=c++11 -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing  -fstack-protector src/CMakeFiles/inkscape.dir/main.cpp.o  -o bin/inkscape  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2/lib:/usr/local/lib: lib/libinkscape_base.so src/libgdl/libgdl_LIB.a src/libnrtype/libnrtype_LIB.a src/libcroco/libcroco_LIB.a src/libavoid/libavoid_LIB.a src/libcola/libcola_LIB.a src/libvpsc/libvpsc_LIB.a src/livarot/liblivarot_LIB.a src/libuemf/libuemf_LIB.a src/2geom/lib2geom_LIB.a src/libdepixelize/libdepixelize_LIB.a src/util/libutil_LIB.a src/inkgc/libgc_LIB.a -L/usr/local/lib -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lX11 /usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libgc.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler-glib.so /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so /usr/local/lib/libvisio-0.1.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-stream-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/local/lib/libpng.so /usr/local/lib/libpopt.so /usr/local/lib/libpotrace.so -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgtkmm-2.4 -latkmm-1.6 -lgdkmm-2.4 -lgiomm-2.4 -lpangomm-1.4 -lglibmm-2.4 -lcairomm-1.0 -lsigc-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgtkspell /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/local/lib/libaspell.so /usr/local/lib/libxslt.so /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 && :
FAILED: bin/inkscape
: && /usr/bin/c++  -D_THREAD_SAFE -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fstack-protector -pipe -pthread -std=c++11 -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing  -fstack-protector src/CMakeFiles/inkscape.dir/main.cpp.o  -o bin/inkscape  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/ports/graphics/inkscape/work/inkscape-0.92.2/lib:/usr/local/lib: lib/libinkscape_base.so src/libgdl/libgdl_LIB.a src/libnrtype/libnrtype_LIB.a src/libcroco/libcroco_LIB.a src/libavoid/libavoid_LIB.a src/libcola/libcola_LIB.a src/libvpsc/libvpsc_LIB.a src/livarot/liblivarot_LIB.a src/libuemf/libuemf_LIB.a src/2geom/lib2geom_LIB.a src/libdepixelize/libdepixelize_LIB.a src/util/libutil_LIB.a src/inkgc/libgc_LIB.a -L/usr/local/lib -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgthread-2.0 -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lX11 /usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libgc.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler.so /usr/local/lib/libpoppler-glib.so /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so /usr/local/lib/libvisio-0.1.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/librevenge-stream-0.0.so /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/local/lib/libpng.so /usr/local/lib/libpopt.so /usr/local/lib/libpotrace.so -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgtkmm-2.4 -latkmm-1.6 -lgdkmm-2.4 -lgiomm-2.4 -lpangomm-1.4 -lglibmm-2.4 -lcairomm-1.0 -lsigc-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgtkspell /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/local/lib/libaspell.so /usr/local/lib/libxslt.so /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 -lMagick++-6 -lMagickWand-6 -lMagickCore-6 && :
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Blob::base64()'
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Blob::base64(std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> >)'
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Image::magick() const'
lib/libinkscape_base.so: undefined reference to `Magick::Image::read(std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> > const&)'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
```

This is the output after re-trying, and setting the variable doesn't help...

I think it's the linker trying to work with binaries in which there's references to an undeclared variable, but I'm not sure what it is at all, and I really have no idea how to fix it...  Last time I tried messing with the source of something that was building I had to clean it because it just knew, somehow, and I don't know how it knows... like I just don't know enough about compiling and programming to really hack that stuff...  I can do a bit of source editing in /src/ but I think that's easy compared to ports...

I'd just like the program to run, I don't particularly care if some function or feature I may or may not use is broken or something...  As long as the program installs and runs, I'll be happy for now... I'm willing to comment out the part that causes that if necessary, but of course, if we can fix it, then all the better!  : )


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 4, 2017)

Have you by any chance mixed binary packages with ports?

If so then my suggestion would be something in the likes of: `# portmaster -f graphics/inkscape` to see if that sorts out your issues.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 4, 2017)

If packages are mixed with ports, make sure that the url in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf is set to latest, if you're using the most recent ports, instead of quarterly.

When I mess something up, I run `portsnap fetch extract`, or delete files in that directory and make a temporary customized /usr/local/etc/svnup.conf for that ports directory to run `svnup`. Then empty out /var/db/ports/* for user set options, and compile fresh.

Also, it's a good idea to make backup copies of the files you edit to compare it or copy it back.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 4, 2017)

I have, indeed, in impatience, mixed binary packages and source ports installs  : <

What happens when you mix both?



ShelLuser said:


> Have you by any chance mixed binary packages with ports?
> 
> If so then my suggestion would be something in the likes of: `# portmaster -f graphics/inkscape` to see if that sorts out your issues.



`portmaster -f` isn't a thing, according to the manual page...  : (  What was it you wanted it to do?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 4, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> I have, indeed, in impatience, mixed binary packages and source ports installs  : <
> 
> What happens when you mix both?


Depends on the ports involved, but usually something as you described above.

The problem is that there are often differences in versions between the binary packages and the ports. Another problem can occur when you customize ports and then install binaries which depend on an uncustomized version. In other words: which depend on features which are no longer there because you customized their dependencies.

Mixing the two up doesn't always have to cause problems, but unfortunately it usually does. Therefor it's best not to mix and stick with either building manually or otherwise grabbing the binaries.



poorandunlucky said:


> `portmaster -f` isn't a thing, according to the manual page...  : (  What was it you wanted it to do?


Well, it really is:


```
[-R] -f
         always rebuild ports (overrides -i)
```
So the idea here is to rebuild all the (build) dependencies of graphics/inkscape. It obviously has a problem with not having the right library available to build against, and as mentioned above I can't help wonder if this is the direct result of combining binaries with ports. So if you then forcefully install all of Inkscape's dependencies you might succeed with the compiling.

Unfortunately -f is extremely thorough, it fully recurses through all the dependencies. So it will also ensure to (re)build every dependency of Inkscape's dependencies. Although it is the safe(r) thing to do it can also cost you a lot of time.

So another approach is this:
`# portmaster `make -C /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape build-depends-list | sed -s 's/\/usr\/ports\///g'``.

This will only rebuild all of Inkscape's build dependencies, but nothing else. And it might just do the trick here into building Inkscape. Of course there is a risk as well... If my theory is right and this was directly caused by a binary dependency then you're now also risking to break something else. Some of Inkscape's dependencies are pretty broad and I'm sure other software depends on those as well:


```
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime
/usr/ports/devel/gettext-tools
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/ninja
/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick
/usr/ports/graphics/cairo
```
Not listing all of the dependencies here, but some of which I think are pretty common and can therefor also have other ports depending on them.


----------



## YuryG (Nov 5, 2017)

Tried to rebuild graphics/ImageMagick?


----------



## fernandel (Nov 5, 2017)

I have the same error and I am using Synth from the first version.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 5, 2017)

YuryG said:


> Tried to rebuild graphics/ImageMagick?



yeah...



ShelLuser said:


> Depends on the ports involved, but usually something as you described above.
> 
> The problem is that there are often differences in versions between the binary packages and the ports. Another problem can occur when you customize ports and then install binaries which depend on an uncustomized version. In other words: which depend on features which are no longer there because you customized their dependencies.
> 
> Mixing the two up doesn't always have to cause problems, but unfortunately it usually does. Therefor it's best not to mix and stick with either building manually or otherwise grabbing the binaries.



I prefer building my stuff, but it's been a while since I used any kind of 'nix as my main/desktop operating system, and binaries just being there made it so tempting, and I was, in fact, able to check out all the main desktop environments in a single day...  I'm almost done with that, I just want to try and get Cinnamon working properly, see what gives (it complains that it can't find themes), otherwise stick with KDE4 which I like a lot, I think...  It's easy, and complete for now...  I just had to reset Windows, and decided the time and outcome involved in that were worth giving fbsd another shot as my main OS...  I've _*not*_ been disappointed...!

I actually thought that the binaries were just a (pretty big) computer constantly building ports as they were being updated, but you say there are discrepancies between the ports and binaries?  Do you know which has the latest?  It's not really to compare them, find out which is best, but more to be aware of what's going on...

You said portmaster -f would rebuild everything associated to a port (and its dependencies), but do you know if there's an easy way to replace all the binary ports?  Wondering how I was going to deal with that down the road, I looked at the package database, and found that the binaries had the repository URL as their source, whereas the built ones had "unknown", so I was just going to use that list (there weren't that many), or wipe everything (instead of cleaning-up), keeping the ports tree, and then just installing what I wanted/needed...


----------



## fernandel (Nov 5, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not know your settings of graphics/ImageMagick but try use default settings and build graphics/inkscape. I did some changes and it works for me.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 5, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I do not know your settings of graphics/ImageMagick but try use default settings and build graphics/inkscape. I did some changes and it works for me.



Would you mind screencapping/pasting (idk if you can do that) your ImageMagick build settings ?

Also, I'm running 11.1-REL on amd64... dk if you're on a different architecture/system...  I'll try your settings today before anything else and see what happens if you do... we'll see what happens, also post my settings and we can compare, and tell ... somebody about this...  I guess the ImageMagick maintainer, or the development team...


----------



## fernandel (Nov 5, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> Would you mind screencapping/pasting (idk if you can do that) your ImageMagick build settings ?
> 
> Also, I'm running 11.1-REL on amd64... dk if you're on a different architecture/system...  I'll try your settings today before anything else and see what happens if you do... we'll see what happens, also post my settings and we can compare, and tell ... somebody about this...  I guess the ImageMagick maintainer, or the development team...


Try default settings:

```
make -C /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick rmconfig
```


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 5, 2017)

fernandel said:


> Try default settings:
> 
> ```
> make -C /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick rmconfig
> ```



When you say you did some changes, what did you mean?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 5, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> I actually thought that the binaries were just a (pretty big) computer constantly building ports as they were being updated, but you say there are discrepancies between the ports and binaries?


Yups. For starters the issue of the binaries which always use the default settings. So, for example, some ports can only work on PHP 7.0 but the default version is currently still 5.6, so that could cause problems when you've build some ports which use the default PHP version and then try to install a binary which relies on 7.0. For the ports colleciton this is a bit of a non-issue thanks to the DEFAULT_VERSIONS option in /etc/make.conf. But the binary packages aren't that flexible.



poorandunlucky said:


> Do you know which has the latest?  It's not really to compare them, find out which is best, but more to be aware of what's going on...


To my knowledge both are pretty much the same. However... I have noticed situations in which the binary repository contained newer versions than the ports collection. Generally speaking it shouldn't matter too much, depending on the repository you're using.

See /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf. If you're using the 'quaterly' repository you don't have access to the latest and the greatest as far as I know. latest would be the repository which contains the newest versions.

Note: I'm only reciting what I read in the manualpages, I always build my ports with the only exception being my laptop. But I don't use that one often enough to know this stuff from mind 



poorandunlucky said:


> I'm almost done with that, I just want to try and get Cinnamon working properly, see what gives (it complains that it can't find themes), otherwise stick with KDE4 which I like a lot, I think...


It heavily depends on personal taste but you can't really go wrong with one of the major desktop environments. KDE4 is very nice in my opinion (using it right now at the time of writing), but most X environments are. I'm also very happy with XFCE4 on my laptop.



poorandunlucky said:


> You said portmaster -f would rebuild everything associated to a port (and its dependencies), but do you know if there's an easy way to replace all the binary ports?


Once installed there's no easy way to tell what the originating source was. The best way that I can think of is to rebuild the whole kaboodle. Something you'd have to do anyway if you upgrade to a new major release.

I do recall having read something about a trick by checking the package signature or something (`pkg info -Rx <name>`) which could contain an origin, but I don't know if that actually works. Also because I only have access to custom build stuff.



poorandunlucky said:


> Would you mind screencapping/pasting (idk if you can do that) your ImageMagick build settings ?


As it so happens I also build that...  So, sure:


```
omicron:/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick $ make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for ImageMagick-6.9.9.15,1:
     16BIT_PIXEL=on: 16bit pixel support
     BZIP2=on: bzip2 compression support
     DJVU=off: DJVU format support (needs THREADS)
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     FFTW=on: Discrete Fourier Transform support
     FONTCONFIG=on: X11 font configuration support
     FPX=off: FlashPix image format support
     FREETYPE=on: TrueType font rendering support
     GRAPHVIZ=off: Graphviz graph drawing support
     GSLIB=off: libgs (Postscript SHLIB) support
     HDRI=off: High dynamic range images support
     JBIG=on: JBIG image format support
     JPEG=on: JPEG image format support
     JPEG2000=on: OpenJPEG 2000 support via openjpeg
     LCMS2=on: Little CMS 2.x support
     LQR=on: Liquid Rescale support
     LZMA=on: LZMA compression support
     MODULES=on: Modules support
     OPENEXR=off: HDR image format support via OpenEXR
     OPENMP=off: Parallel processing support via OpenMP
     PANGO=off: Pango rendering library support
     PDF=on: PDF document support
     PERL=on: Perl scripting language support
     PNG=on: PNG image format support
     RAW=on: RAW format support
     SVG=on: SVG vector image format support (via librsvg)
     TESTS=off: Run bundled self-tests after build
     THREADS=on: Threading support
     TIFF=on: TIFF image format support
     WEBP=on: WebP image format support
     WMF=on: Windows Metafile image format support
     X11=on: X11 (graphics) support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
Hope this can help!


----------

